# Skaven horde composition



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving (for those of us on this side of the pond)!

So, I've posted before on the huge amount of Skaven miniatures I have due to several circumstances.

I have 120 Clanrats, 80 still on the sprue. I'm thinking of making three 30-rat regiments of Clanrats and one 30-rat regiment of slaves. Does that sound like a good mix?

Now, I also have 100 Plague Monks, 80 still on the sprue. So, here's my question. Should I make four, 25-rat regiments of Plague Monks? Or, should I take some of the sprues to the Chicago Battle Bunker next weekend and trade/sell them during the Bizarre Bazaar? 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers,
Tau2007


Moved to tactics - squeek


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Well firstly you must remember that clanrats are the mainstay unit in a skaven army. so if you have three units of them then you can have at most three of any other type of units. so having 3 clan units and 4 plague units won't work. One thing I might suggest with the extra plagues is try to make some of them censor bearers, and convert some of them to fit into other roles. And for all the ones that are modeled as plague bearers make sure that they all have an extra hand weapon, it is fun having 20+ guys in a unit with 3 attacks each :grin: . Or you could trade some of them if you don't like them much to get more regular clanrats.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Blackhiker,
Thanks for the input! I forgot about the mainstay rule.

I'm thinking of going with four, 30-rat regiments of Clanrats, three, 25-rat regiments of Plague Monks, and converting the other 25 Plague Monk figures as slaves. Or, I might take them to the Bunker this weekend and try to trade them. I have equipped the ones I assembled with two hand weapons. I'm looking forward to tearing into some enemies with them!

I should have mentioned that I have 10 Censor Bearers and 10 Globadiers, as well as some other stuff.

I appreciate your help!

Cheers,
Tau2007




Blackhiker said:


> Well firstly you must remember that clanrats are the mainstay unit in a skaven army. so if you have three units of them then you can have at most three of any other type of units. so having 3 clan units and 4 plague units won't work. One thing I might suggest with the extra plagues is try to make some of them censor bearers, and convert some of them to fit into other roles. And for all the ones that are modeled as plague bearers make sure that they all have an extra hand weapon, it is fun having 20+ guys in a unit with 3 attacks each :grin: . Or you could trade some of them if you don't like them much to get more regular clanrats.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

What you might consider for the slaves is 3 small units of 10 with slings as a skirmish screen along the front of your army. You have to make sure they have a model within 12" of the general so they don't run at the first casualty and also ensure they are far enough out that it reduces the chance of overrunning. 
10 strong units are just the right size if deployed in a single line to do a few casualties on the stand and fire but should still die or run at the first sign of trouble leaving you set for a counter charge.


----------

